# sarms GW vs clen or t3



## Mindgame516 (Feb 14, 2014)

I dont know much about serms but i have taking clen and t3 before. what are some opinions on a comparison. which would you choose and why


----------



## Mindgame516 (Feb 17, 2014)

Or is it more like anavar come on ppl! I know alloott about aas but these peptides are new to me!! Somebodyyy please help me I'm doing of excitement and curiosity!!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2014)

None of the substances you mention are serms, sarms, or peptides.  
Sorry


----------



## Mindgame516 (Feb 17, 2014)

Then what is gw 50


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 18, 2014)

Contrary to popular belief gw is a PPARδ receptor agonist, Not a selective androgen receptor modulator.


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 18, 2014)

Here you got bro..I asked close the the same question over on forum for GW. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/193507-Gw-501516


----------



## Mindgame516 (Feb 18, 2014)

All theae big words I need a 101gw for dummys


----------



## Mindgame516 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks heavy


----------



## jbranken (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's how I view it... Clen is bad for your heart, gives you terrible sides like night sweats, insomnia, high bp, shakes etc

t3 is messing with your thyroid function which I try to avoid. It's also very catabolic combo with clen 

GW only gives positive sides like increased endurance, fat loss, and it's anti catabolic


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 18, 2014)

jbranken said:


> Here's how I view it... Clen is bad for your heart, gives you terrible sides like night sweats, insomnia, high bp, shakes etc
> 
> t3 is messing with your thyroid function which I try to avoid. It's also very catabolic combo with clen
> 
> GW only gives positive sides like increased endurance, fat loss, and it's anti catabolic



I agree bro.  Www.Sarms1.com GW kills clen and you keep gains. It has lipid benefits as well.


----------



## imthat1guy (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds pretty good ...


----------



## gymrat827$ (Mar 19, 2014)

fuk clen....never never again.  T3, can be good, but once you get to 50mcg you need to be on a lot of aas to counter everything so you dont loose muscle.

GW would be my pick.  ive used all 3 a couple times.


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 21, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> fuk clen....never never again.  T3, can be good, but once you get to 50mcg you need to be on a lot of aas to counter everything so you dont loose muscle.
> 
> GW would be my pick.  ive used all 3 a couple times.



Perectly stated.


----------

